# What do you wish...



## EarlyCuyler (Mar 28, 2009)

...had been recorded? More specifically, what work(s) that haven't been recorded commercially do you wish had been? Or do you want to be? Or pieces you think should be recorded more often.

For Me...
Ottorino Respighi: _Belkis, The Queen of Sheba_- All 80mins of the ballet. I have the suite, but would give anything to hear the whole thing.

Ottorino Respighi:_Sinfonia Drammatica_- Iknow its been commercially recorded, but wish it had more grunt. I know it should, just seemed kinda subdued to me.

Franz Schmidt: _Fredigundis_- I've heard a bootleg of this opera, but would love to hear a high quality one.

I'm sure I have more, but would love to hear your choices...

Best,
EC


----------

